# Help! Outlook 2003 font changes to times new roman



## carolinemoon (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi,

I am going crazy because Outlook keeps changing my reply fonts to Times New Roman 8pt. The font switching does not happen if *I* start a thread (even if I reply), but if I reply to someone else's original thread, my font (and only my responses, everyone else's stays the same) changes to Times New Roman 8pt. When I am replying to the msg, it shows up as Arial 10pt on my screen, but when I get the message back, my section of reply has been converted to Times New Roman. 

It's driving me nuts! I've tried everything - I've gone to Tools/Options/Mail Format and made sure my fonts are set to Arial - nowhere does it say that Times New Roman is a font to use. I've tried formatting my emails as HTML and rich text. I've made sure my font preferences in Excel and Word are Arial.... What am I missing?!?!

I noticed that this issue started happening after I clicked on a link that a friend sent me via AOL instant messenger. When I clicked on the link, it took me to the web address, but the view was all screwy - HUGE view, font was changed, etc., and the same goes for my AOL IM font preferences. I eventually managed to reset AOL IM and my web options, but since then, I've had this weird Outlook font issue. Could be unrelated, but who knows

HELP me please, somebody!


----------



## rdharris01 (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi,

I just had a similar problem and could not fix it. So I am disabling Word as the email editor, and using rich text format (rtf) instead. So far it seems to be working ok and has not given me the unusual font when I click on "reply to." I guess this means the Word "normal.dot" file is involved. Hope this helps.


----------



## rdharris01 (Apr 23, 2005)

I was able to stop the problem temporarily by starting word through the command line and using the switch /safe. So at the run command I typed: winword.exe/safe 

Then I opened Outlook and the problem was not present. 

rdharris01


----------

